# Any use Mag I calPLUS by Jonathan Green?



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Says it were I'll rapidly increase ph (as well as feed and soften the soil with humates gypsum).

I could use this instead of heaps of dolmitic/calcite lime, was my thought


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Muddysneakers77 said:


> Says it were I'll rapidly increase ph (as well as feed and soften the soil with humates gypsum).
> 
> I could use this instead of heaps of dolmitic/calcite lime, was my thought


Carbonate, hydroxide and Oxide are the most common materials contained in lime products and are the substances that are responsible for increasing soil pH. Whether you apply a "fast" lime product or just crushed/pulverized lime stone, you will still need to apply the same amount of one or more of those substances to reach the desired pH to depth. One of the rating systems for determining/comparing the pH neutralizing ability of a lime material is the CCE value listed on the bag label. One pound of 100 CCE of any 'fast" acting lime will have no greater pH adjusting ability than one pound of any plain old crushed/pulverized lime stone that has a 100 CCE rating. 
The process of "faster" has it's own factors that should be taken into account to determine application rates. Generally "fast" limes require lower app rates, more often (to avoid making the top soil layer too alkaline too fast and producing the attendant issues associated with high pH soils). Non "fast" limes allow for greater app rates, less often. "Fast release" vs "slow release".


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Here are two links. The first is good for a general understanding of lime products and pH adjustment and contains some simple formulas. The second is a much more intricate calculator, but keep in mind, the results apply to incorporated (tilled) lime applications, but it can be used to experiment on with different formulations and how they can effect the quantity material needed and speed of pH adjustment:
https://extension.psu.edu/soil-acidity-and-aglime
https://aglime.cahnrs.wsu.edu/Tools/Calculator/


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Ty ridge runner. I'll deff give those a read tomorrow at work. I cannot have another year of pythium blight. Ill be getting a soil test in the next few weeks to have a better plan of attack this year. Ill also share the results here, for peer review and recommendations!


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

After reading the article, one of the paragraphs stated:

"Most aglime materials are calcium and/or magnesium carbonates. Burnt lime, hydrated lime, and some by-product materials are also used. Calcium sulfate (gypsum) and magnesium sulfate (Epsom salts) are not liming materials."

Now, looking at the ingredient list of the Jonathan Green Mag-I-Cal:

Calcium (Ca) ................................................................ 35.0%
1.0% Water Soluble Calcium (Ca)
Derived From: Calcium Carbonate
Also contains Non-plant food ingredients:
2% Humic Acid (derived from humus)
2% Polyhydroxycarboxylic Acids (derived from plant extracts).

This is a product that is suppose to raise the pH, and according to many buyers that have used this, it has done so. BUT, its Calcium Sulfate derived and goes against what the article is stating. Is this product raising the pH differently (pseudo), or am I missing something here?

The reason I wanted to go with this particular product is for ease of use. One 54 lbs of JG bag = 5 50 lbs bags of standard lime. Now, the price is about the same, but having to spread 5x the amount of pelletilized lime (as well as not having to incorporate it into the soil but just the top) is why I considered this better.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Where do you get Calcium Sulfate? What you posted states Calcium Carbonate. 
Most "fast" limes contain various additives intended to: keep the lime in the root zone, make the lime more soluble, prevent the lime from crystallizing, improve wetting, or act as a chelating agent. All supposedly to improve the efficacy. I haven't seen any studies regarding how much actual improvement may or may not be derived from these additives. Could just be marketing. 
How can 54 pounds of carbonate neutralize as much acid (H+) as 250 lbs of carbonate? I can tell you that to my knowledge, none of those additives neutralize acidity, Only the carbonate, hydroxide or oxide content will do that. The largest factor in the speed of lime is the grind. Smaller particles work faster due to the increase in surface area of the small particles.


----------

